# Halloween TV Specials and Shows 2015



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Post them here!:jol:

Halloween Wars premieres this Sunday on the Food Network:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/halloween-wars.html

ABC Family "13 Nights of Halloween" starts on October 19:

http://www.ibtimes.com/abc-family-1...-full-lineup-released-when-what-watch-2080560

Disney Channel "Monstober 2015" started last night:

http://www.ibtimes.com/disney-chann...en-themed-tv-episodes-movies-specials-2103695


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a link to a guide of Halloween programming for the month.

http://www.channelguidemagblog.com/index.php/2015/09/30/halloween-tv-programming-2015/

Fearfest starts on AMC on Oct 18th

http://www.amc.com/talk/2014/10/amc...ons-of-stephen-king-tremors-and-chucky-movies

Ash vs. the Evil Dead starts on Oct 31st on Starz


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great thread!
Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Turner Classic Movies (TCM) is running horror movies every Friday in October. Each week features a different theme, tonight's being haunted houses.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

wow cool... 
thanks for sharing the link


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great info. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" is airing on ABC on 10/20 and 10/29.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

great stuff here


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

October 9th A&E
The Enfield Haunting. 
A three part mini-series.
Looks promising.
http://www.aetv.com/shows/the-enfield-haunting


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Halloween Baking Championship" premiered on the Food Network October 5th. It airs at 9PM on Monday nights.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for this. Really love watching Halloween TV shows.


----------

